# Studiotax 2013 ready the first week of January



## iherald (Apr 18, 2009)

I'm not sure about anyone else, but I am really excited for this. For reasons I cannot understand, I love doing taxes.


----------



## wendi1 (Oct 2, 2013)

Well, iherald, it's pretty clear that you've had too much eggnog...:rolleyes2:


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ LOL! ... and possibly *spiked* eggnog. :biggrin-new:


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

Hmmm, maybe eggnog is the secret? Because we always find tax time is when we regularly curse up and down about the stupidity of our complicated tax system. When "adding a percentage of this before multiplying the subtraction of that to the deduction of this" makes the numbers too obscure to understand intuitively what we've just done - we find ourselves longing for something closer to a simple flat tax.


----------



## warp (Sep 4, 2010)

I've been ranting on this site for years about the need to rip up this stupid tax code we all live and slave under, and just go to a FLAT TAX.


----------



## pwm (Jan 19, 2012)

I too am actually looking forward to doing taxes again this year. For some reason I seem to enjoy it. I do a total of 7 tax returns for family members and will be trying Studio tax this year for the first time. I also agree that we need a simpler tax code. The fact that you need a computer programmme to do it tells me it's way too complex. Also I wonder why CRA doesn't provide their own tax software on their website for download.


----------



## lb71 (Apr 3, 2009)

pwm said:


> The fact that you need a computer programmme to do it tells me it's way too complex.


For most people, the returns are not complex. Time consuming, yes. But not complex. Before I started using computer programs and was using paper returns, I never had a problem filling out the forms. It just took time. It was frustrating to find a mathematical error or another tax slip, and have to redo everything.


----------



## WillyA (Apr 14, 2011)

I use ufile and I am just waiting for it to start up for 2013 so I can plugging my numbers in, as much as I like doing taxes since I have an accounting background its always tough to see how much I had to give for cpp, ei, income taxes and so on


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

pwm, this Manitoba cold must be driving both of us nuts.

I too am looking forward to doing my taxes!

I really like Future Tax, and recommend it. It looks very much like the paper return (instead of a bunch of 'wizards') and it's a great transition for paper filers. My girlfriend and I both use it.


----------



## iherald (Apr 18, 2009)

StudioTax 2013 is now available for download.

http://www.studiotax.com/en/?page=2


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

pwm said:


> ... The fact that you need a computer programmme to do it tells me it's way too complex.


I don't think one can make that assumption.

It's the ease of use plus fewer math mistakes resulting in a lot less time spend on the forms themselves (including fixing transcription/math errors) that push most people to use either Excel or a bought program. 

My roommate built the calculations in Excel and then copied to the paper form for years until he wanted to spend more time with his kids.


BTW - using this rationale, a lot of other things such as accounting, cheque book balancing, writing etc. must be too complex since most will tell you they need a computer program for them. 




pwm said:


> ... Also I wonder why CRA doesn't provide their own tax software on their website for download.


You don't think the software companies that are selling the tax forms aren't influencing the gov't?

I'm thinking it's a relatively high margin business as a lot of the parts are not changes in the calculation but changes to the number being used.


Cheers


----------

